# It happened again!



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

As of 7:50 pm, eastern time, I became a grandmother for the second time in 2 months!!! Katelyn Emma, 6 lb, 8 oz, is the newest little haunter in our family. I won't be able to see her till tomorrow but I'll try to get pics when I do.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Awwww, congrat's trish, that's wonderful news!


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Congratulations!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Great news! Love to see the pics!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome. Congrats to you and all the new family members.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats Granny Trish


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Awesome T&A!


----------



## cqedens137 (Sep 27, 2007)

trishaanne said:


> .....I became a grandmother for the second time in 2 months!!! .....


what  ?

how is this possible  ?

doesn't it normally take something like 9 months to make grandchildren?

wait i know you have rodents, rabbits or fish.

jk. congrats on the new edition to your family.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That's wonderful news Trishanne!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Congrats to you and your family Trish!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Congratulations Pattie!!!!!!!!

This is such good news! Did you get to the hospital today?


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WooHoo bet we can get this one in a coffin


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

YAY!!! I've said it before (and gotten yelled at) and I'll say it again!

*Congrats, Granny!!! *


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Congratulations!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your new grandgirl.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

> It happened again!


Ohhh, another grandchild, I thought it might have been that marital thing again, lol. Congrats to you and the family Pattie, it must be sad though being of grandparent age, heehee.......................


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

YEA!!! GrannyX2 wooohoooo


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats to you and the family----


----------

